# Access Bild zuweisen per VBA



## simonef (18. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hab ein kleines Problem. In einer Access-Datenbank sind in einer Tabelle Bilder hinterlegt. In einer anderen soll dann über ein Makro eines dieser Bilder eingefügt werden.

Wie geht das?  

Das OLE-Objekt ist ein Array, kann als solches ausgelesen, aber nicht wieder in die DB eingefügt werden.
Mit Set geht es nicht und nur mit "=" auch nicht. Mit .Value schon gleich garnicht....

Hier die Funktion, die Zuweisen soll:

```
Private Sub eintragen(vardatum As Date, spaltenname, varart As Object)
Dim db As Database, dynRS As Recordset, Kriterien As String
    
    Set db = CurrentDb
    Set dynRS = db.OpenRecordset("tab_Urlaub", dbOpenDynaset)
    dynRS.MoveFirst
    For i = 0 To dynRS.RecordCount
        If dynRS("Datum").Value = vardatum Then Exit For
        dynRS.MoveNext
    Next
    
    If i < dynRS.RecordCount Then
    	For i = 0 To dynRS.RecordCount
        	      If dynRS.Fields(i).Name = spaltenname, Then Exit For
    	Next
        With dynRS
            .Edit
            .Fields(i) = varart       'Die Problematische Zeile !
            .Update
        End With
    End If

dynRS.Close
db.Close

End Sub
```


vielen Dank schon mal

cu
simone


----------

